# Surf fishing Ft Myers area. Bait? Whats Biting? any replys would be helpful



## hockeyfisherman (Jun 20, 2009)

fishing in ft myers and i was wondering what bait is good right now artifical and live? Also I was wondering some good spots in the gulf and in the passes to fish?


----------



## Lost492 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been surf fishing at Lido beach (Long Boat Key/Sarasota, FL Area) and I have been using head on un-cooked(obviously) shrimp from Walmarts bait section. I know I could use something better but it is working ok. What I have been catching is a lot of ladyfish, however I know the snook are biting despite it being out of season still a good catch.

Hope that helps a little, I know someone will have better recommendations shortly, someone who actually knows what there doing haha.

Good luck!


----------



## Old man forrest (Jun 9, 2009)

If you are new to the area or just starting out fishing, you couldn't have picked a better time to get into some good action.The beaches from Boca Grande down to Lovers Key State Park are being patroled by Snook of all sizes, both singles and schools. Also Ladyfish, Trout, Whiting and a few flounder.
If you can find some water and a free place to park your car, go for it. OR
If you want to pay the 6 bucks and drive to Sanibel you can fish the causway on the way over or go on to the 4-way stop. You can go left and fish the point of the island and pier area or turn right and drive about north about 9 miles towards captive and fish the Blind Pass area. I would also suggest getting a Lee county map that shows Sanibel. There a number of city parks and you can walk the beach for miles in either direction.
But the bummer is, last time I fished Sanibel they got $2.00 per hour for parking and I heard it was going to go up. But a lot of people pay it and they do catch fish.
Option #2, - drive south of Ft Myers Beach to Lovers Key State Park and fish the beaches there. The park only charges $2.00 for the day and you have about 2 miles of beach.
Bait wise, with our hot temperatures I would use a small cooler, put some ice in the bottom. Then put your shrimp in a quart zip lock freezer bag (no water) seal it up and put them on ice, and they will stay alive fresh most of the day.
You can also go to most places that sell bait and start up a conversation with them. They usually will give you good local advise because they want you to come back for more bait.

I wish you well..............


----------

